# need a dx code



## suzannereed (Feb 11, 2009)

What could I use for a dx for status post penile prosthesis?  Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 12, 2009)

*dx code*



suzannereed said:


> What could I use for a dx for status post penile prosthesis?  Thank you for your help in advance!



I guess it would depend on why he was being seen. If it's just a follow up you might try the v67.59 codes, or if just a status maybe the v45.89. I don't think there is one specifically for penile prosthesis. If it's a complication code, then you would go to the 996xx codes. Does this help at all?


----------



## Vdudala (Jul 9, 2014)

As its a other organ replaced by prosthesis it would code out to V43.89...
Hope this helps... please let me know If I am wrong...


----------

